# DiMarzio Blaze Custom vs DiMarzio Evolution 7



## TMM (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, so, now that I've had the opportunity to hear each of these in my Bich 7, I figured I might post my thoughts on the comparison. It makes it easy to compare when all you have to hook up is a volume knob.

Blaze Custom - in my Bich 7, which I believe is an alder body, the Blaze Custom has a nice rich, midrangey tonality that is very tight and punchy. Having tested it in the BCR (see pics below), I'd say that it's a great pickup to have if you're only going to have one pickup. It's not so bright and nasally that you can't use it for passages where you might prefer a little more meat, like a lot of bridge pickups (did that make sense?), but still has plenty of bit if you're looking for it. Very touch-sensitive. When playing complex chords, it has kind of a 'softening' quality to it, if that makes sense. In a good way; it's a really mid to low-mid rangey tone. Sounded great through all amps that I played it through; a Mesa Dual Rec, my Triple-X, and a Demonizer direct. The tonality seems to be the best through the middle to lower registers, but it sounds good throughout the fretboard.

Evolution 7 - extremely harmonically rich tone in the BCR. When playing complex chords, it has that 'shimmering' tone to it... very well defined, even when using all 7 strings through high gain. It has a more even tone than the Blaze Custom, and sounds more or less the same across the fretboard in terms of punch, clarity, and volume. It has less definition than the Blaze Custom when playing quick, staccato, palm-muted passages on the lower strings/frets (keep in mind I'm tuned down 2 whole steps), but has better clarity than the Blaze Custom in the upper registers. Maybe not as good of a pickup if you're only going to have one, though I'm loving it right now. Sounds better than the Blaze Custom through my Triple-X, but doesn't fill out the Dual Rec or the Demonizer the way the midrange of the DP703 does.

Even though they have very similar output levels, the differing tone of the pickups seemed to interact differently with the gain stages of the amps. The Blaze Custom sounded like it had more gain and meat than the Evolution through the Dual Rec and the Demonizer, but the Evolution had more perceived gain and balls through the Triple-X.

I hope this was informational. I know we're always asking, what does this pickup sound like vs this other pickup. Let me know if you have any specific questions I didn't answer.

(this is a little before and after the operation down below. I should note that when I changed the DP703 out for the 704, I also removed the tone knob and the WolfRose Bullet preamp and added a skull, so this may have had some effect on the tone comparison, as well as the overall 'metal-ness' of the guitar)


----------



## Chrisjd (Apr 10, 2007)

Great review, sweet guitar. Which one has more "edge" to it?


----------



## TMM (Apr 10, 2007)

Chrisjd said:


> Great review, sweet guitar. Which one has more "edge" to it?



Without question, the Evolution has more edge. Especially in an alder guitar. However, I wouldn't say that the Blaze Custom's lack of 'edge' meant that it had less overall definition or presence. If I had to try to come up with a way to describe it, the Blaze Custom has more of a 'growly' tone, where the Evolution has a 'roar.' Does that make sense?

The first track on my band's site was recorded with this guitar when the Blaze Custom was still in it. I'm working right now on recording a track with the Evolution, so I'll link that too when I'm done.

http://www.myspace.com/themammonmachine


----------



## Chrisjd (Apr 11, 2007)

TMM said:


> Without question, the Evolution has more edge. Especially in an alder guitar. However, I wouldn't say that the Blaze Custom's lack of 'edge' meant that it had less overall definition or presence. If I had to try to come up with a way to describe it, the Blaze Custom has more of a 'growly' tone, where the Evolution has a 'roar.' Does that make sense?
> 
> The first track on my band's site was recorded with this guitar when the Blaze Custom was still in it. I'm working right now on recording a track with the Evolution, so I'll link that too when I'm done.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/themammonmachine



Makes sense, thanks. I dig your stuff..


----------



## Nats (Apr 11, 2007)

good review. i'm debating which pickup i want to put in the bridge of my recently aquired 7421. i already have a blaze custom in my 1527 and wanted to use something different for the 7421 and was considering an EVO


----------



## Weirdbeard (Apr 12, 2007)

Nats said:


> good review. i'm debating which pickup i want to put in the bridge of my recently aquired 7421. i already have a blaze custom in my 1527 and wanted to use something different for the 7421 and was considering an EVO



What kind of music do you play?


----------



## Chrisjd (Apr 12, 2007)

Weirdbeard said:


> What kind of music do you play?



I have the same question, and I play metal. I use 5150 II's and Framus Cobras. I like a really defined, tight, razor type of tone with a lot of cut and mid bite. also really like a lot of growl and roar.


----------



## Nats (Apr 12, 2007)

Weirdbeard said:


> What kind of music do you play?



i like to play heavy, but i need it to be versatile too


----------



## Naren (Apr 13, 2007)

The Blaze Custom is a great pickup! 

I've heard great things about the Evolution, but never tried it personally.


----------



## TMM (Apr 13, 2007)

Answering what kind of music I play, just check out my band's site:

http://www.myspace.com/themammonmachine

The first track on there was actually recorded with the guitar above while the Blaze Custom was still in it. I'm really loving the Evolution though. The next track, which I'm working on now, will be recorded with this guitar, with the Evolution, through my Triple-X. I'll post when it's done.


----------



## Leon (Apr 14, 2007)

i've got one of each. both pickups are pretty nice


----------



## DeL07 (Apr 15, 2007)

I wonder how these would sound in an all Mahogany guitar...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 29, 2009)

i have a 7620... i was considering both the blaze custom AND the evolution 7 for the bridge. this thread has been helpful in describing the tone produced by the 2... the only problem is that it's actually made my decision harder since they both sound AWESOME (on paper that is... haven't gotten a chance to check out that song yet)! is there a difference in one being muddier than the other? (in standard tuning that is... i understand the original reviewer is down-tuned)

furthermore i want an axe that'll handle anything from death metal, to jazz, to even a stevie ray vaughn-ish bluesy tone (basically anything i feel like playing at whatever time)

also... whichever pickup you guys suggest... could u possibly suggest a good neck pickup to pair it with that will help me achieve that kind of versatility?

thanks in advance...


----------



## metalheadpunk (Jan 29, 2009)

DeL07 said:


> I wonder how these would sound in an all Mahogany guitar...



Blaze custom sounds pretty awesome in mahogany imo....


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 29, 2009)

metalheadpunk said:


> Blaze custom sounds pretty awesome in mahogany imo....



I'd have to respectfully disagree - I couldn't get the mud out with my S7 and the BC. The EVO7 is awesome in mahogany and very tight.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome review. I always wondered how the two compared!


----------



## DCarter (May 2, 2012)

I found this thread really informative. Im trying to find new pickups for my Ibanez 7321 (i only have the stock pickups) right now. I really want a really punchy sound with a lot less noise. From what I can understand, the Blaze custom seems to be what I want. Would you guys agree?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2012)

Yessir


----------

